# How to NOT drive into your garage with bikes on the roof?



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Long time bike rider. First time garage owner... Those of you with garages and roof racks, how do you remind yourself to not pull into the garage with bikes on the roof? So many people I know have done it.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Uh Oh!*


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

It's one thing when you trash your bike...

It's another thing when you add two friends bikes.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Install a mirror above your garage door? Never had this issue, but just an idea.

Could also install an IR alarm that's only tripped when something is on your roof.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Have an aerial on front of vehicle that extends to height of a mounted bike... Then you'll have a visual reminder ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

My brother puts a traffic cone out when he grabs his bikes. Have to remember to put the traffic cone out but seems to work for him.


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

Hitch rack!

With all the Bluetooth etc. tech these days they should make a device you put on your bike that's on the rack that will sound an alarm when something at its height is approaching.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

The answer is hitch rack. I came mighty close a few times when I used a roof rack.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

ryguy79 said:


> The answer is hitch rack. I came mighty close a few times when I used a roof rack.


Someday.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jwind said:


> Someday.


Maybe consider used? I got a new looking Thule T2 for $150. Luckily my car already had a hitch on it.

Its so nice to just drive in and leave the bike, especially when I'm tired. Or put the bike on the rack the night before when I've got an early ride planned the next day.


----------



## JPaul (Sep 18, 2010)

*When I remember*, I put the garage remote in the back of my car/out of reach anytime I load the bikes up. 

Has to be this idiot-proof for me in order to break my momentum from the highway to my shower/bed as I tend to arrive home late and ready to start recovery anytime there are bikes up there!

Doesn't apply for those of you with the fancy cars with built-in remotes. Maybe use velcro on the button and put a pom-pom, thumb tack, or other tactile reminder when bikes are loaded?

Good luck!
Paul


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

JPaul said:


> *When I remember*, I put the garage remote in the back of my car/out of reach anytime I load the bikes up.
> 
> Has to be this idiot-proof for me in order to break my momentum from the highway to my shower/bed as I tend to arrive home late and ready to start recovery anytime there are bikes up there!
> 
> ...


Best answer ^^^


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

JPaul said:


> *When I remember*, I put the garage remote in the back of my car/out of reach anytime I load the bikes up.
> 
> Paul


^^^^^^^^^^^This. It's a habit - I toss the clicker under the seat or in the armrest. I purposefully haven't activated the Homelink for this reason.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

formica said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^This. It's a habit - I toss the clicker under the seat or in the armrest. I purposefully haven't activated the Homelink for this reason.


I beat ya to it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I beat ya to it.


aren't you grand


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

nvphatty said:


> aren't you grand


You've finally had an epiphany.


----------



## Power Meter City (Mar 28, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> It's one thing when you trash your bike...
> 
> It's another thing when you add two friends bikes.


...and a car.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hitch rack has never let me down. I also park outside, so that helps too. I do like the idea of the traffic cone and moving the opener to the back seat.


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

The garage open ideas are good but what about when you are somewhere else that has a lower point that you may hit? That's why I like the idea of some sort of beeping mechanism.


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

Get a proper hitch rack


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I know someone who made a big red tag he hangs from his rear view mirror. The tag says, "Toys on Top!"


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

Camaleon said:


> Get a proper hitch rack


Then you have to worry about backing into something or being rear ended.


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hang one of these from your rear-view mirror?










Of course I am jealous you can park a car in the garage. Between the kids crap, work bench, and bikes, there is no room for the truck.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Let's not derail this thread with a hitch vs roof rack debate . I don't have one right now and have a pretty nice set of roof racks and my car + hitch would not fit in the garage anyhow.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

*Block the entrance*

After you've backed your car out of the garage, place something in the way so that you've physically blocked your entrance when you return. Even if you've forgotten that the bikes are on top you will have to get out of your car to move the object. I use my floor pump.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

good luck. buddy ran our bikes into an overhang at the state park... it even had the height limit painted right on it as a warning. ripped the rack and bikes right off the top. my bike was fine somehow. he's been using a roof rack for about a decade...


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

d365 said:


> good luck. buddy ran our bikes into an overhang at the state park... it even had the height limit painted right on it as a warning. ripped the rack and bikes right off the top. my bike was fine somehow. he's been using a roof rack for about a decade...


Exactly my point on the need for a warning mechanism. Your home garage may not the only place you will encounter a problem.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Here's my idea: make a prop of your bike(s) you are going to ride the next day. Make it out of balsa wood, or something easily rebuildable. The day before, drive exactly the route you will drive on your way to the ride and back. Go to the Jack-In-The-Box, drive through the ranger kiosk, drive into your garage. Whenever you hit something, the balsa wood bike will crumple, but it's fixable.

Now, make notes of all the dangers, and do some kind of fancy thing on your phone that will alert you to the trouble spots the next day when you're going to and from your ride. You'll be ready for all those forgotten overhanging obstacles.

No need to thank me, I'm just happy helping out. It's what I do.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hey Finch, that pos rep I gave you the other day, can I have it back?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

How about just plain remember. It's not that hard. I used a roof rack for years and never had a problem.


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> How about just plain remember. It's not that hard. I used a roof rack for years and never had a problem.


I'm sure those who have f'd up thought the same thing.

Do you have sonar or a backup cam on any of your cars?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> I'm sure those who have f'd up thought the same thing.
> 
> Do you have sonar or a backup cam on any of your cars?


Not in the ones I used a roof rack on.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

You load at home. 
Put a board in front of the door so you have to get out to move it.
Unload for sure, then get back in and pull into the garage.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hey Finch, that pos rep I gave you the other day, can I have it back?


Are you reneging!?

Damn reneger.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

MikeDee said:


> Then you have to worry about backing into something or being rear ended.


Exactly. Hitch racks have their own dangers and disadvantages.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I never thought about this until now, and after seeing the stories about worrying not just about the garage, but anywhere you might be...

How about tying a string, maybe red or neon, from the front of the rack to your front bumper? It won't block your vision, but you will see it as a reminder that is in front of you.


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

thegweed said:


> I never thought about this until now, and after seeing the stories about worrying not just about the garage, but anywhere you might be...
> 
> How about tying a string, maybe red or neon, from the front of the rack to your front bumper? It won't block your vision, but you will see it as a reminder that is in front of you.


Total stoner talk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finch Platte said:


> Are you reneging!?
> 
> Damn reneger.


And a phony.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

You put cars in your garage? Our garage is full of bikes and gardening tools


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

cyclelicious said:


> You put cars in your garage? Our garage is full of bikes and gardening tools


Your garage is too small.

2 cars, 6 bikes, kid trailer, mower, yard tools, workbench, bike stand, grill, air compressor, etc etc etc. All fits in mine.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I never understood this. People fill their garages with junk they never use, while one of their biggest investments in life sit outside.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

zrm said:


> Exactly. Hitch racks have their own dangers and disadvantages.


Well, that one, but if you really get rear-ended that frequently, you got much bigger issues.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

So when I had roof racks and a garage, because I would have to move the vehicle out of the garage, when I was loading the bikes, I'd put a chair or a saw-horse or something to remind me when reversing I couldn't pull into the garage.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> You put cars in your garage? Our garage is full of bikes and gardening tools


Haha!! Good one. Yes. Some people use garages to hold vehicles.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

cyclelicious said:


> You put cars in your garage? Our garage is full of bikes and gardening tools


Yeah I was just thinking that, y'all need more bikes/tools/junk/treasures if you can fit your car in your garage!!


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

thegweed said:


> I never thought about this until now, and after seeing the stories about worrying not just about the garage, but anywhere you might be...
> 
> How about tying a string, maybe red or neon, from the front of the rack to your front bumper? It won't block your vision, but you will see it as a reminder that is in front of you.





Trevor Ochmonek said:


> Total stoner talk


Why is it stoner talk? I've seen plenty of people with canoes and such on their roof and a rope going to the front and back of the car.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I never understood this. People fill their garages with junk they never use, while one of their biggest investments in life sit outside.


They're made to be outside, they're cars!


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> You put cars in your garage? Our garage is full of bikes and gardening tools


What's a garage?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Finch Platte said:


> What's a garage?


A place to store your bikes and gardening tools


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ I believe it 

And get a good night's rest


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> You put cars in your garage? Our garage is full of bikes and gardening tools





ryguy79 said:


> Your garage is too small.
> 
> 2 cars, 6 bikes, kid trailer, mower, yard tools, workbench, bike stand, grill, air compressor, etc etc etc. All fits in mine.





Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I never understood this. People fill their garages with junk they never use, while one of their biggest investments in life sit outside.





gmats said:


> So when I had roof racks and a garage, because I would have to move the vehicle out of the garage, when I was loading the bikes, I'd put a chair or a saw-horse or something to remind me when reversing I couldn't pull into the garage.





gmats said:


> Haha!! Good one. Yes. Some people use garages to hold vehicles.





David R said:


> Yeah I was just thinking that, y'all need more bikes/tools/junk/treasures if you can fit your car in your garage!!





Mr Pig said:


> They're made to be outside, they're cars!





Finch Platte said:


> What's a garage?





Cleared2land said:


> A place to store your bikes and gardening tools


Now that we've come full circle whats the solution to the original problem again? ut::lol:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Now that we've come full circle whats the solution to the original problem again? ut::lol:


See post #50


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I can't own a roof rack. It is absolutely not an option. It's not a matter of if but when the bikes will get destroyed. Guaranteed.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Unbelievable 3 pages and no one gave the right answer just get a 10ft door. Problem solved. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Take up sewing and give up bikes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

pulser said:


> Unbelievable 3 pages and no one gave the right answer just get a 10ft door. Problem solved. :thumbsup:


A 10' door into an 8' tall opening is still an 8' tall opening.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> A 10' door into an 8' tall opening is still an 8' tall opening.


What ever thats what the sawzall was invented for.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> How about just plain remember. It's not that hard. I used a roof rack for years and never had a problem.


It can be if you've had a few concussions. Concussions can do that to you. Makes it hard to remember things. I can't remember what I was saying, I blame it on the concussions. It's hard to remember things after a few concussions.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

aerius said:


> It can be if you've had a few concussions. Concussions can do that to you. Makes it hard to remember things. I can't remember what I was saying, I blame it on the concussions. It's hard to remember things after a few concussions.


What did you say?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This thread just reminded me to be careful. I just put beefier tires on my truck. With the tires prior to these the bike cleared the garage door by about an inch mounted in the bed standing up. With these new truck tires it may not clear it, I haven't had time to check it out yet.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I guess there are some positives to throwing your bike in the back seat of your car : ) Hitch rack coming though.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Race car, quad, tons of tools , more tools , 4 adult bikes, 2 kids bikes, bicycle trailer and my my garage is packed. I think I would do a traffic cone from the local hardware store. After you pull out to load, put the cone at the enterence of the garage.


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

Roof racks can be a pain in the ass. As others have said, not only at home, but when on vacation or in unfamiliar areas. I have hit the bikes in our roof rack on 3-4 occasions over a ten year time frame, luckily with no real damage to the bikes. From awnings / carport covers at drive up food joints to hotels with just low enough garage underpasses. I like to think I'm pretty cognizant of the fact they're there, as the many times I or my wife have remembered and gotten out and eyeballed the clearance (that in itself gets to be a PITA). But damned if it doesn't happen! We now have a hitch mount rack, but do still have the roof rack which I wont use unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

remove said garage.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

watch this video before every ride....






.

seriously though...there may be something to a kickstarter for a sensing device that you place on the highest point of your vehicle, and it alerts you via alarm in car (or on phone) if you're about to run into something low. probably more practical for trucks (particularly of the rental moving truck, or rental RV variety)....but could be used for bikes/kayaks...etc as well.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

The back of my pickup sounds more and more better.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

That's easy, don't make it possible to park inside the garage. Fill it to the hilt with unneeded and unwanted crap. Put the In-laws junk in there, put the mean neighbor's junk in there, too. 

Another option is to seal the door and turn the garage into a living quarter. You can collect rent in cash and not report it to the IRS. That's like free upgrade money for your bikes!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

And then you crash into an overhang or parking garage.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> The back of my pickup sounds more and more better.


as does my suv.........all in with minimal effort.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

ryguy79 said:


> The answer is hitch rack. I came mighty close a few times when I used a roof rack.


I'd rather take the EXTREMELY low odds of me driving into the garage with bikes on the roof than the extremely high odds of getting rear-ended while using a hitch rack.

The garage is fully in my control. Being rear-ended is almost completely out of my control. Additionally, if you are rear-ended while using a hitch rack, there is a good chance the driver who hit you will not be liable -- unlike any other rear end collision.

I've been rear ended twice in the last 18 months. Fortunately, my bike wasn't on the back of the car.

To answer the OP's question, there used to be a device you could buy and attach to your windshield or hood that flipped up any time the car was moving slowly. It popped up a sign that said "CAUTION! BIKE ON ROOF!" or something like that.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

it boggles my mind that people have garages and don't park their cars in them. in my mind, that is the sole purpose of a garage- it's where your car lives. if you have too much crap in your garage to park at least one car, you need a bigger garage or you need to purge some of that crap, or put it someplace else. if I left my car outside, the grackle poop and Texas sunshine would be murder on it.

yeah, hitch rack. they are expensive but worth it. I installed a 1 1/4" hitch on my Honda Fit a few months ago. the hitch itself was about $100 and it took me an hour. (would have been much faster if I had a helper though.) if you are remotely mechanical, don't pay someone a ton of money to drill a hole and bolt a hitch to your car, that's silly.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

KevinGT said:


> I'd rather take the EXTREMELY low odds of me driving into the garage with bikes on the roof than the extremely high odds of getting rear-ended while using a hitch rack.
> 
> The garage is fully in my control. Being rear-ended is almost completely out of my control. Additionally, if you are rear-ended while using a hitch rack, there is a good chance the driver who hit you will not be liable -- unlike any other rear end collision.
> 
> ...


I've been rear ended once in 21 years. I'll take those odds for the convenience.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

ryguy79 said:


> I've been rear ended once in 21 years. I'll take those odds for the convenience.


that, and, chances are, you will be able to get reimbursed for repairing or replacing your bike if someone rear-ends your car and damages your bikes. if YOU drive your car into a solid object, you will have far less luck in that regard. in my years of working in bike shops, I have witnessed at least a dozen such accidents, and I can't think of a single rear-ending, but my knowledge is purely anecdotal.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

nomit said:


> watch this video before every ride....


Pretty funny :0)

A mobile crane hit a foot-bridge over the main road in a village near me a few years ago and took down the centre span! I found this picture of the temporary walkway they put up. Since then they have replaced the entire bridge.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

nomit said:


> watch this video before every ride....


you would think that, at some point, someone would be made aware of the stats on how many times vehicles smash into that thing and find a way to create another foot of clearance under that bridge. is there a standard clearance that most drivers are expecting? that's like making a doorway that is 6" shorter than the standard and then blaming tall people for running onto it.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> you would think that, at some point, someone would be made aware of the stats on how many times vehicles smash into that thing and find a way to create another foot of clearance under that bridge.


If it's a railway bridge it's not that simple and in reality you would want more than an extra foot. What they sometimes do here in the UK is hang a board over the road on the approach to the bridge at the same hight as the bridge so that you hit it as a warning to stop.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

lower the road under the bridge? sounds like a nightmare for drainage, but obviously something should be done. that bridge-height warning flappy sign would be cheap and easy to install, but... bureaucracy.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Fill the garage with bikes, junk and lawn care stuff. No room for the car, easy.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

KevinGT said:


> I'd rather take the EXTREMELY low odds of me driving into the garage with bikes on the roof than the extremely high odds of getting rear-ended while using a hitch rack.
> 
> The garage is fully in my control. Being rear-ended is almost completely out of my control. Additionally, if you are rear-ended while using a hitch rack, there is a good chance the driver who hit you will not be liable -- unlike any other rear end collision.
> 
> ...


I agree here. I've seen what happened when a car with two expensive bikes on the back gets hit. $18,000 worth of bikes totally smashed!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I agree here. I've seen what happened when a car with two expensive bikes on the back gets hit. $18,000 worth of bikes totally smashed!


in which case you go after the other driver's insurance. it sucks, but it's far less of a pain than smashing $18,000 worth of bikes on the _roof_, and being solely responsible for it without the option to blame anyone but yourself, AND having to replace the entire roof of your car (or the whole car). how much does that cost out of pocket?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mack_turtle said:


> in which case you go after the other driver's insurance. it sucks, but it's far less of a pain than smashing $18,000 worth of bikes on the _roof_, and being solely responsible for it without the option to blame anyone but yourself, AND having to replace the entire roof of your car (or the whole car). how much does that cost out of pocket?


For most people, nothing, because they don't have a problem with wiping their bikes off the roof with low hanging objects. It's only a very small percentage of people who can't seem to deal with that responsibility, a very very small percentage. And, if the rear ender doesn't have insurance, it can be problematic.


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

If you know you're the type to remember to place it, putting a lawn chair in the entrance to the garage in your way each time you're about to put bikes on the roof might be a start.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> For most people, nothing, because they don't have a problem with wiping their bikes off the roof with low hanging objects. It's only a very small percentage of people who can't seem to deal with that responsibility, a very very small percentage. And, if the rear ender doesn't have insurance, it can be problematic.


like I said, in my years working in bike shops, I don't remember anyone getting their bikes damaged in rear-end accidents and bringing them to the shop for appraisal (might have happened once), but I saw at least a dozen roof rack accidents. my experience might not reflect the average, but it leaves me with the notion that smashing my bike into a low object is more likely to happen and much more expensive when it does.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

If someone is so risk averse as to rule out hitch racks, perhaps that person shouldn't be mountain biking.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Get rid of your car and just ride your bike.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ryguy79 said:


> If someone is so risk averse as to rule out hitch racks, perhaps that person shouldn't be mountain biking.


The problem with hitch racks is that you are at the mercy of someone else for the safety of your bike. Possibly someone who knows nothing about bikes or how expensive your bike might be. And possibly someone who just doesn't care. With a roof rack, the bike owner is in full control.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> With a roof rack, the bike owner is in full control.


which is why I will put mine on the back. knowing my luck, I would ram my bikes into something soon enough. I don't even use my rack more than once a month because access to the best trail in the state is a few blocks from my house, which would make disaster more likely due to a lack of practice.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

How about always have really good insurance coverage.... rear ending is always an accident and forgetting your bike on top is on the user, although negligent still an accident... I live in a town where I better have GOOD insurance the drivers around here are terrible.


----------



## a.d.85 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Bikes on Roof Hang Tag*

Bikes on roof hang tag


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> in which case you go after the other driver's insurance.


If your rack and your bikes obscure your brake lights (and most do), there is a chance you will pay for your bikes, your car's damage AND the other driver's damage.



ryguy79 said:


> If someone is so risk averse as to rule out hitch racks, perhaps that person shouldn't be mountain biking.


If someone is so stupid they drive their car into their garage with bikes on the roof, perhaps that person shouldn't be driving OR mountain biking.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

KevinGT said:


> If your rack and your bikes obscure your brake lights (and most do), there is a chance you will pay for your bikes, your car's damage AND the other driver's damage.
> 
> If someone is so stupid they drive their car into their garage with bikes on the roof, perhaps that person shouldn't be driving OR mountain biking.


So I guess than answer is take up hiking.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

I use a trunk rack, and surprisingly enough, it isn't free of "collision" either.

Wife and I took our bikes out to the trail. Normally I do all of the bike loading/unloading/etc. 

We get home, pull the car in the garage and she gets out like normal. Upon entering the house, she hits the garage door button. Neither of us thought too much about it as we always close our door for some reason. When I went back to the rack, the garage door had literally cleared our bikes by less than 1cm. While we don't have super expensive stuff, there was still about $4k on the back of the car. 

So we didn't shear our bikes off the roof, but almost sheared them off the back using the garage door! 

We got lucky...


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

TSpice said:


> I use a trunk rack, and surprisingly enough, it isn't free of "collision" either.
> 
> Wife and I took our bikes out to the trail. Normally I do all of the bike loading/unloading/etc.
> 
> ...


I hung a string from the garage rafters that touches my windshield when I'm in far enough to close with a few inches of clearance to the handlebar on my bike if its on the farthest back spot on my rack.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

KevinGT said:


> If someone is so stupid they drive their car into their garage with bikes on the roof, perhaps that person shouldn't be driving OR mountain biking.


Never say never. It can happen to anyone....even someone who might think they're not so stupid.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

KevinGT said:


> If someone is so stupid they drive their car into their garage with bikes on the roof, perhaps that person shouldn't be driving OR mountain biking.


Stupid is as stupid does.

Sorry man, I'm not going to stop mountain biking! Who knows, I might even fall on my head and fix whatever is wrong.

IMHO, I'm not stupid; I actually get paid pretty good money to work from home and solve complex problems. But all my life, I forget things. The little reminder function in my brain is unreliable. I have implemented systems in my life to address that, and the proliferation of the microchip has been a huge help to me.

However just as I cannot go into another room for "just a minute" while cooking bacon, I cannot use a bicycle roof rack. Fortunately I have zero desire to own one, as they look "stupid" to me even before they are driven into the garage with the bikes still mounted.

My bike is either inside my suv, or on the hitch rack which is high enough that most cars would drive under it. I'll just live with that.


----------



## killerisation (Nov 26, 2008)

This stopped being an issue for me once I had too many bikes to fit a car in my garage.


----------



## superstar1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Put the car on top of the bike, at least the car will only get trashed.


----------



## ozz (May 30, 2006)

Smash your bikes into your garage door overhang once and you'll never do it again - I guarantee you'll remember the crunching sound and feel every time you pull into your driveway. I still get deja vu and remember that sound and feel from years back when I pull into a driveway, even though I have a hitch rack now.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

killerisation said:


> This stopped being an issue for me once I had too many bikes to fit a car in my garage.


And that's why I park outside.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> The back of my pickup sounds more and more better.


Yup!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

KevinGT said:


> If someone is so stupid they drive their car into their garage with bikes on the roof, perhaps that person shouldn't be driving OR mountain biking.





Cleared2land said:


> Never say never. It can happen to anyone....even someone who might think they're not so stupid.


No ****!

Solution to the original problem: Hire KevinGT to escort your bicycles to and from said trail.


----------



## iSlowpoke (Feb 24, 2009)

I remember going to a local bike shop and seeing a bike just destroyed. The mechanic said that was the 2nd time he had driven into the garage.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

iSlowpoke said:


> I remember going to a local bike shop and seeing a bike just destroyed. The mechanic said that was the 2nd time he had driven into the garage.


He must have been an accountant. 

All those book smarts and no common sense.

*Warning: * No accountants were harmed during this transaction.


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

Just get rid of roof racks! they are a major hassle anyway


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

that happened to me once. didn't damage my bikes, but when the front of the rack ripped up and off, the back end of the trays punctured the roof of my car...


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

KevinGT said:


> If your rack and your bikes obscure your brake lights (and most do), there is a chance you will pay for your bikes, your car's damage AND the other driver's damage.


In 2009 I got a ticket in Belgium for obscuring my brake lights/license plate with a trunk rack, EUR350 fine.

Because I was a furriner it was CASH on the spot. I almost got away with giving him $350 but someone at dispatch reminded him how weak the USD was at the time... cost me $440...


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> lower the road under the bridge? sounds like a nightmare for drainage, but obviously something should be done. that bridge-height warning flappy sign would be cheap and easy to install, but... bureaucracy.


Apparently theres flashing signs and lights leading up to it, but drivers just ignore them.

The bridge is owned by the railroad company, and they have no incentive to raise it because it would shut down the railway and cost millions. So long as no truck damages the bridge, they don't care. And in a railway bridge vs. Top of truck battle... The bridge always wins.

And I heard there's a sewer main that runs under the road there.... So it would take a lot of work and a lot of money to lower the road.

It's in new jersey somewhere.... Which explains a lot.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> No ****!
> 
> Solution to the original problem: Hire KevinGT to escort your bicycles to and from said trail.


Ha!

I wasn't trying to be an ass. I was just pointing out the two horrible fallacies in the previous posts: a) that bikes are at more risk to be driven into a garage than rear-ended on the back of a car and b) that if you do get rear ended, the other guy's insurance will pay for all the damage.

And the last statement was for the guy that said if you're worried about being rear ended, you probably shouldn't be mountain biking.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

KevinGT said:


> Ha!
> 
> I wasn't trying to be an ass. I was just pointing out the two horrible fallacies in the previous posts: a) that bikes are at more risk to be driven into a garage than rear-ended on the back of a car and b) that if you do get rear ended, the other guy's insurance will pay for all the damage.
> 
> And the last statement was for the guy that said if you're worried about being rear ended, you probably shouldn't be mountain biking.


I've been an advocate against roof racks and hitch racks for years. If you can't throw it in the back of your vehicle then ride the bike to the the trailhead. I'm not in the best of shape so I opt to throw it in the back of my truck and drive to the trailhead.  Save my energy for the dirt.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've been an advocate against roof racks and hitch racks for years. If you can't throw it in the back of your vehicle then ride the bike to the the trailhead. I'm not in the best of shape so I opt to throw it in the back of my truck and drive to the trailhead.  Save my energy for the dirt.


Ironically, my bike goes inside my Subaru Outback 99% of the time. It's only when I'm driving with someone else that it goes on the roof.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

11 foot garage door.

Absent that, the traffic cone and "hide the clicker" ideas work great.


----------



## ofs1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is a method that works for me. I keep a piece of blue painter's tape with the word BIKE written on it in large letters stuck on the backside of my rear view mirror. When I put the bikes on the roof I stick the tape over the button that you push to open the garage. Mine are integrated into my rear view mirror. This way the tape ensures that I notice before opening the garage. When I'm done, I stick the tape back onto the backside of the mirror for use the next time. It hasn't failed me. The OP asked about garages, not any random overhang so this should solve his problem ;-)


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Stay geared up on the drive home. Keep your helmet, gloves, shoes, hydration pack, etc on so you don't forget you were just out riding, and that your bike is on the rack.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've been an advocate against roof racks and hitch racks for years. If you can't throw it in the back of your vehicle then ride the bike to the the trailhead. I'm not in the best of shape so I opt to throw it in the back of my truck and drive to the trailhead.  Save my energy for the dirt.





Cornfield said:


> Stay geared up on the drive home. Keep your helmet, gloves, shoes, hydration pack, etc on so you don't forget you were just out riding, and that your bike is on the rack.


I have the funny image of driving home 15 hours from Moab to Bend with my helmet, gloves, bike shoes, and hydration pack (!) on, bike inside the car with me, while my riding buddies sit on the roof.

At least they have their helmets on for when I drive into a garage or low overhang.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ofs1 said:


> Here is a method that works for me. I keep a piece of blue painter's tape with the word BIKE written on it in large letters stuck on the backside of my rear view mirror. When I put the bikes on the roof I stick the tape over the button that you push to open the garage. Mine are integrated into my rear view mirror. This way the tape ensures that I notice before opening the garage. When I'm done, I stick the tape back onto the backside of the mirror for use the next time. It hasn't failed me. The OP asked about garages, not any random overhang so this should solve his problem ;-)


Great solution, plus you can cut in a straight line while painting with that tape.

A 2 for 1 deal.


----------



## dischucker (Apr 9, 2008)

I've been thinking about this as I have a carport that I'm considering converting to garage by adding a roller door. I can currently drive right in with my bike on the roof, but adding a garage door will prevent that and after years of driving straight into my carport I can see its a matter of when, not if.

My idea is to hack together an Arduino with a distance/range sensor above the garage door and then wire in a switch that wouldn't let the garage door open if there was an object within X metres of the door above the height of the top opening. Would be a bit of an exercise to get right and would only be worth it as a hobby project for the technically inclined. You could also add a red LED to let you know why the door isn't going up.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Nat said:


> I have the funny image of driving home 15 hours from Moab to Bend with my helmet, gloves, bike shoes, and hydration pack (!) on while my riding buddies sit on the roof.
> 
> At least they have their helmets on for when I drive into a garage or low overhang.


Lol, just fill the bladder with a pot of coffee and you're good to go!


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I never understood this. People fill their garages with junk they never use, while one of their biggest investments in life sit outside.


When was a car ever an "investment"?... Cars are liabilities...


----------



## grooveface (Feb 6, 2008)

Never did the garage thing but I have torn a seat while getting fast food drive through. If I lower my seat I'm usually golden.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

grooveface said:


> Never did the garage thing but I have torn a seat while getting fast food drive through. If I lower my seat I'm usually golden.


Please don't use the term "golden" anymore. Thanks!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Put a bell up in front of the garage door. If you hear "ding ding", you better stop.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I never understood this. People fill their garages with junk they never use, while one of their biggest investments in life sit outside.


I know I, like many, are likely away from their house almost more than they are at their house once you figure working, transit, and any errands ran pre/post work. So with that, my car is in parking lots more than it is in my garage. Considering my neighborhood is a safer place than a majority of the parking spaces I leave my car throughout the day, I can't say I would have any issue parking it in the driveway.

My solution was to have a 3rd stall garage. Typical 2 spots to house our cars, 3rd stall to house our toys. =D


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

This has been an entertaining read for someone without a roof rack and no garage. What would be even better? Pictures. 

For those wondering about using a garage for things other than parking a car, it really shouldn't be surprising that some people choose that tradeoff. Garages are perfect for storage and working on things. Some people need that more than they need to put their car inside every night.

Ironically, in some parts of the country, parking in a warm garage is damaging for part of the year. During the winter here, cars are covered with slush and salt. When left outside every night, that does relatively damage because of the low temperature. When brought inside, the ice/snow/slush melts. The resulting water and salt cause a ton of corrosion, especially in a warm environment. This is what ages a car in Pittsburgh. Paint never gets faded by sun. Instead, exposed metal deteriorates from water and salt exposure.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Who Needs a Roof Rack?*


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've been an advocate against roof racks and hitch racks for years. If you can't throw it in the back of your vehicle then ride the bike to the the trailhead. I'm not in the best of shape so I opt to throw it in the back of my truck and drive to the trailhead.  Save my energy for the dirt.


An "advocate?" Lol, ok. More like "it's DJ's way or no way at all."


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've been an advocate against roof racks and hitch racks for years. If you can't throw it in the back of your vehicle then ride the bike to the the trailhead.


Well that would be a fairly stupid thing to advocate wouldn't it? Mountain biking would only be open to people who lived a few miles from a trail, and exploring trails further away would be impossible, unless you take a car per person or invest in a box-van...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> An "advocate?" Lol, ok. More like "it's DJ's way or no way at all."


Hmmmm I never thought about out that way, but now that you mention it I think you may be on to something.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mr Pig said:


> Well that would be a fairly stupid thing to advocate wouldn't it? Mountain biking would only be open to people who lived a few miles from a trail, and exploring trails further away would be impossible, unless you take a car per person or invest in a box-van...


Hmmmm, good point I never thought about out that way, but now that you mention it I think you may be on to something. :skep:


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Cargo van ftw, don't even have to unload when you get home.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> Cargo van ftw, don't even have to unload when you get home.


Ummmm great idea but a bit more expensive than a piece of blue painters tape on the garage door opener. :lol:ut:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Ummmm great idea but a bit more expensive than a piece of blue painters tape on the garage door opener. :lol:ut:


Hmmmm, good point I never thought about it that way, but now that you mention it I think you may be on to something.:skep:


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Ummmm great idea but a bit more expensive than a piece of blue painters tape on the garage door opener. :lol:ut:


but no more expensive than a pickup truck



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've been an advocate against roof racks and hitch racks for years. If you can't throw it in the back of your vehicle then ride the bike to the the trailhead. I'm not in the best of shape so I opt to throw it in the back of my truck and drive to the trailhead.  Save my energy for the dirt.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> but no more expensive than a pickup truck


Ya think? :lol:ut:

Base model...









Base model...









Base model...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I got the little transit connect (rear left in above pic) for $20,000, a bargain when you consider all the real estate it frees up in your garage. Plus you could live in it (down by the river perhaps?) if times get really tough.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*This Is Where I Live Down By The River*

I like my neighbors too.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

nvphatty said:


> Hmmmm, good point I never thought about it that way, but now that you mention it I think you may be on to something.:skep:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Sometimes socks are easy to smell out.



grooveface said:


> So...how long have you been a doucebag?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Just a Little Reminder Where You CAN'T Go*


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> I like my neighbors too.
> 
> View attachment 1066358


That's funny I was going to say that would be my dream bike carrier.... in better condition of course. Although I think another Wrangler might be wanting me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Sometimes socks are easy to smell out.


indeed


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

just say no to rack, no not that kind.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1066376


These are painful to view but my curiosity keeps me clicking.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Prevent roof rack damage caused by your garage and other low-clearance hazards!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> Prevent roof rack damage caused by your garage and other low-clearance hazards!


Awesome!
Now we've got "Roof Rack Ranger". The best invention since blue masking tape. :thumbsup:


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

OMG!

I actually did this!

Long story, but the end was, the bikes popped off the rack. Amazingly, no damage. The rack actually popped off the roof of the car too. No damage. Amazing again.

The car?

Um... Four rounded rectangular indentations that looked like chickenpox scars. Amazingly, there was no damage to the door sealing surfaces, no roof warpage, aside from the love bites.

I was thoroughly amazed, and will ALWAYS buy that 'Y' brand for a roof rack. I sat there, immediately after, wondering what carnage I just created, and how I'd go to the LBS and fess up how it happened, but WOW! Saved my butt...

I did hear of a local guy back in college who the shop I worked at sold a roof rack to, and later found out he had those 't-tops'. Yeah, one shattered... Brain donor. The manual said 'NO T-TOPS!' I think he tried to sue... :madman:

Oh, and even better: There was only a few dings in the wood on the garage. I can't figure out why the rack popped off, and the bikes popped off the rack, but I'm damn glad they did. If I had a carbon bike, I'm sure I would have been singing a different tune.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Could you set up a motion detector light's sensor pointed above the car to trigger a red light at your eye level?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

StumpyR said:


> Long story, but the end was, the bikes popped off the rack. Amazingly, no damage. The rack actually popped off the roof of the car too. No damage. Amazing again.
> 
> The car?
> 
> ...


Man, I'd be upset if my bike and rack took no damage but the car did. I'd rather have the rack fail first, bike second, car third.


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

RTM said:


> Could you set up a motion detector light's sensor pointed above the car to trigger a red light at your eye level?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Motion detectors work on the strength of the returned signal, and I don't think there would be a strong enough return from a bike frame.


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

Nat said:


> Man, I'd be upset if my bike and rack took no damage but the car did. I'd rather have the rack fail first, bike second, car third.


It was a Saturn sedan. I loved that car, but it wasn't anything worth getting upset about. I was told by the dealer that the top was actually made to be replaceable, but they couldn't get the part. The rack was a really expensive Yakima with all the attachments for bikes.

I guess, at the time, I was so embarrassed, annoyed, shocked, and concerned about the bikes to care much about the car. Priorities. It would be like a death in the family...

Later, I was able to laugh about it.

One thing I thought was to put a mirror on the opposite side of the garage aimed to show the vehicle as it's coming into the garage, but some people would probably still keep going. *OUCH*

All in all, my experience being a total idiot really could have turned out so much worse.

Oh, forgot to mention, I actually sold the rack with the car. The new owner skied and kayaked, so it saved them having to buy a new rack for the car. After saving my bikes that time, it was with mixed emotions I saw it pull away. Funny how life is sometimes...

Be safe!

PS: I do hitch racks now. Figured I'd not be that lucky again in the future.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

StumpyR said:


> Motion detectors work on the strength of the returned signal, and I don't think there would be a strong enough return from a bike frame.


How about a motion sensor that you manually switch on when you leave. It only has to read the door going up and it sets off an alarm or a light.


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> How about a motion sensor that you manually switch on when you leave. It only has to read the door going up and it sets off an alarm or a light.


Or, I had thought of turning the opener off just before leaving and going out a side door. That way, when you get back, you have to get out and go into the garage to turn the opener back on, and by then one *should* be able to see the bikes on the roof.

Just a thought...


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

StumpyR said:


> Or, I had thought of turning the opener off just before leaving and going out a side door. That way, when you get back, you have to get out and go into the garage to turn the opener back on, and by then one *should* be able to see the bikes on the roof.
> 
> Just a thought...


Another workable solution.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Seven pages on how not to be an idiot. Impressive :0)


----------



## dischucker (Apr 9, 2008)

StumpyR said:


> Or, I had thought of turning the opener off just before leaving and going out a side door. That way, when you get back, you have to get out and go into the garage to turn the opener back on, and by then one *should* be able to see the bikes on the roof.
> 
> Just a thought...


Remembering to turn off opener is about as reliable as remembering that you have bikes on the roof. A solution needs to be foolproof and not rely on the driver having to remember anything...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

dischucker said:


> A solution needs to be foolproof and not rely on the driver having to remember anything...


Assuming the driver is a man that is.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

we used to open the sun roof shade on the forester. just having that big light coming in over head and the upwards peripherals of the bikes helped.

now that i am hurried and dumber..i went with a hitch rack.


----------



## MuddyBikeRider (Apr 30, 2016)

Gesh, I never really thought about that. I have a hitch style bike rack because my bikes are too heavy to lift.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

MuddyBikeRider said:


> Gesh, I never really thought about that. I have a hitch style bike rack because my bikes are too heavy to lift.


you need to eat your Wheaties!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

RTM said:


> you need to eat your Wheaties!


Or buy lighter bikes.


----------



## HikeNBike (Jun 2, 2015)

Jwind said:


> Long time bike rider. First time garage owner... Those of you with garages and roof racks, how do you remind yourself to not pull into the garage with bikes on the roof? So many people I know have done it.


Guilty. I have since moved on to a hitch rack, but I used to place a busted seat post on my dashboard when my bike was on the roof as a friendly reminder.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

HikeNBike said:


> Guilty. I have since moved on to a hitch rack, but I used to place a busted seat post on my dashboard when my bike was on the roof as a friendly reminder.


And you pull in the garage and hear the familiar crunch just as you notice the busted seatpost on your dash roll forward. Doh!


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1065549











You know, that would actually make some really cool garage art, after the novelty of the crashed shark on your roof wears off.


----------



## rsb201 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cornfield said:


> Prevent roof rack damage caused by your garage and other low-clearance hazards!


I use this app every time I haul my bikes. Works flawlessly so far. It alerts you when you get within 100 foot radius of your home with an obnoxious alarm. Give it a try


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rsb201 said:


> I use this app every time I haul my bikes. Works flawlessly so far. It alerts you when you get within 100 foot radius of your home with an obnoxious alarm. Give it a try


"Works flawlessly so far"

Until your phone battery dies or you shut it off and forget to turn it back on. Or lost it without realizing it yet.

Doh!

Actually that's a great way to go about addressing this first world problem.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> "Works flawlessly so far"
> 
> Until your phone battery dies or you shut it off and forget to turn it back on. Or lost it without realizing it yet.
> 
> ...


Or you forget to turn it on!


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

Or mute your iPhone. I nearly missed a flight because I muted my iPhone. Thank Ford I'm a OC type person...

Had a friend that bought that 'Tile' thing, and muted their iPhone. Didn't work so well... Ha!!!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Until your phone battery dies or you shut it off and forget to turn it back on.


A friend's last car had front parking sensors, which made parking in the garage much easier. Until he smashed the grille waiting for the beeps because he'd forgot to switch them on.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mr Pig said:


> A friend's last car had front parking sensors, which made parking in the garage much easier. Until he smashed the grille waiting for the beeps because he'd forgot to switch them on.


Technology...ut:

Because the never fail method of hanging a tennis ball on a string for your windshield to touch wasn't cool enough.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Because the never fail method of hanging a tennis ball on a string for your windshield to touch wasn't cool enough.


I was ironic that he hit the garage because of the sensors, trusting tech which wasn't even switched on rather than his own judgement.


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

Mr Pig said:


> A friend's last car had front parking sensors, which made parking in the garage much easier. Until he smashed the grille waiting for the beeps because he'd forgot to switch them on.


:eekster:


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Technology...ut:
> 
> Because the never fail method of hanging a tennis ball on a string for your windshield to touch wasn't cool enough.


Ha! A friend did that. Then proceeded to park their other car in that bay, and hit the wall 'somehow'... Um, we couldn't figure it out either... :skep:


----------



## GOOOO (Mar 20, 2008)

I created a little label and wrote "Bike" on it. Then I taped it with a small strip of packing tape so that it slightly obstructs my Homelink buttons. I cannot help but see/feel the label when I go to hit the button. Works every time.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

News Flash, this just in: Cheapest and best solution to this first world problem, it just came to me.


Connect a string with a tennis ball on it to the bottom of the garage door. You come home and hit the remote the door goes up and there's the tennis ball hanging at windshield height "before" you enter. If that doesn't work take up golf. The bag will fit in most any trunk.

You could leave it like this year round. When the bike isn't on the roof you could drive right through it.


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> News Flash, this just in: Cheapest and best solution to this first world problem, it just came to me.
> 
> Connect a string with a tennis ball on it to the bottom of the garage door. You come home and hit the remote the door goes up and there's the tennis ball hanging at windshield height "before" you enter. If that doesn't work take up golf. The bag will fit in most any trunk.
> 
> You could leave it like this year round. When the bike isn't on the roof you could drive right through it.


Still doesn't solve the problem away from home.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> Still doesn't solve the problem away from home.


Take a tennis ball with you.


----------



## Jojenni (Nov 8, 2016)

Use traffic cones


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Take the clicker out of your car when loading up the bike(s).


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

girlonbike said:


> Take the clicker out of your car when loading up the bike(s).


It's programmed in both my cars so I don't use a clicker. Damn first world problems!


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

Jojenni said:


> Use traffic cones


At home, yes... What about other places with low hanging roofs etc?

I wonder what the stats are for wrecked bikes from driving into something while on the roof versus being rear ended while on a hitch rack.


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> At home, yes... What about other places with low hanging roofs etc?
> 
> I wonder what the stats are for wrecked bikes from driving into something while on the roof versus being rear ended while on a hitch rack.


I knew someone that backed into a post and smashed their new(ish) Pinarello.

Much tears were shed over that one...

Having had a wife that almost knocked the garage off the foundation, I don't know if there is a 100% fool proof was to stop stupid from happening. I mean, I've heard of people pulling fifth-wheel travel trailers, which are HUGE in your rear view windows, running into fast food roofs, AND low bridges.

I gave up my roof rack after my 'escapade', and got hitch racks. So far, aside from once actually catching a wheel (front, Thank Ford) on something in a parking lot, have not had a problem.

But 'stupid hurts', and nothing protects anyone from that happening. Tired, mad, bored, inattentive... *BOOM* best, no damage. Worst: You be looking at new bike(s) and a huge body shop quote.

OUCH!

(Funny thing, the guy that put our garage back on the foundation, installed a bright orange, 5-foot tall post, to 'stop the wife from doing it again'. It lasted about six months. Evidently the studs he put in the concrete were not very deep. And I took it out... :eekster: I think she finally stopped teasing me about it a few years ago. It's been nearly twenty!)


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

Mr Pig said:


> Seven pages on how not to be an idiot. Impressive :0)


And God keeps making idiots perfect-er... :eekster: :madman:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> It's programmed in both my cars so I don't use a clicker. Damn first world problems!


I don't have my garage door programmed into the car for that very reason - toss the clicker under the seat is what I do.


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

formica said:


> I don't have my garage door programmed into the car for that very reason - toss the clicker under the seat is what I do.


Bigger garage doors help with the at home issue, not so much when pulling through in-n-out. I drive an SUV anyways so hitch rack for me.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Maybe you guys just need a bigger hood ornament.









-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

...or this mast thingy?









-F


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> Bigger garage doors help with the at home issue, not so much when pulling through in-n-out. I drive an SUV anyways so hitch rack for me.
> 
> View attachment 1104537


VERY Nice! I likey!


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Tie a string around your finger. Could even be more than one string - different colors for different things. Maybe white for "bikes on roof". Then blue for "get bread and milk on way home." Maybe red for "stop and get gas when low fuel light comes on."


----------



## RonDude_Sweet (Nov 15, 2016)

That's what I was thinking...just put them on the hood.


----------



## jbcissell (Dec 18, 2016)

I move a cooler or something else in the way so it has to be moved AND put my garage remote in my console. Over an 8 year period I've hit my garage more than once. Now I rarely put the bikes up top. 

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm fortunate, I have a SeaSucker on a 370Z and can pull in and out with the bike on the rack with no worries at all. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

JACKL said:


> Tie a string around your finger. Could even be more than one string - different colors for different things. Maybe white for "bikes on roof". Then blue for "get bread and milk on way home." Maybe red for "stop and get gas when low fuel light comes on."


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to JACKL again.:madman:


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

I have a hitch rack now so no longer an issue but I always wanted to have an enormous banner printed the width of the garage to hang on the back wall that just said "BIKES???".

I thought it would be rather humorous but also helpful when the bikes were on the roof.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

7daysaweek said:


> I have a hitch rack now so no longer an issue but I always wanted to have an enormous banner printed the width of the garage to hang on the back wall that just said "BIKES???".
> 
> I thought it would be rather humorous but also helpful when the bikes were on the roof.


I like it! One could use a projector to project the lettering up on the wall, trace the outline in pencil, then paint. You could do this with your favorite bike logos and names, too.

:idea: One could also install a huge mirror on the back wall of the garage. You'd really have to not be paying attention to not see the bikes in the mirror.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> I like it! One could use a projector to project the lettering up on the wall, trace the outline in pencil, then paint. You could do this with your favorite bike logos and names, too.
> 
> :idea: One could also install a huge mirror on the back wall of the garage. You'd really have to not be paying attention to not see the bikes in the mirror.


Shouldn't this be in the inventions thread?


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Cornfield said:


> :idea: One could also install a huge mirror on the back wall of the garage. You'd really have to not be paying attention to not see the bikes in the mirror.


Would depend on if you were pulling or backing in and slope of the driveway.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Shouldn't this be in the inventions thread?


It's an idea, not an invention.



tuckerjt07 said:


> Would depend on if you were pulling or backing in and slope of the driveway.


You're just being difficult.  You gotta look where you're going no matter which direction you're going, or what slope you're on.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> It's an idea, not an invention.


All inventions start out as ideas.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Cornfield said:


> You're just being difficult.  You gotta look where you're going no matter which direction you're going, or what slope you're on.


I literally cannot see the back wall of my garage until I am already partially in it when backing in. Have to back in for front bumper clearance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tuckerjt07 said:


> I literally cannot see the back wall of my garage until I am already partially in it when backing in. Have to back in for front bumper clearance.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using Tapatalk


No worries Korn is still working on the prototype. I have full faith that he will iron out all the wrongs to make this invention right.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> No worries Korn is still working on the prototype. I have full faith that he will iron out all the wrongs to make this invention right.


I don't need it so no worries. I fit with them on top. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

7daysaweek said:


> I have a hitch rack now so no longer an issue but I always wanted to have an enormous banner printed the width of the garage to hang on the back wall that just said "BIKES???".
> 
> I thought it would be rather humorous but also helpful when the bikes were on the roof.


Still doesn't address slamming them into low hanging objects away from home. I still think that if I were going to use a roof rack, even a luggage rack, I'd want a device up there that would sound a beep inside the car when approaching a low overhang/garage/etc. Could clip/secure it the a high point like the handle bars of a bike up on the rack.


----------



## LOOKUPDUMMY (Nov 9, 2017)

*Solution to Smashing Your Bike Into your Garage or other things*

All we have a little product that could help with this. Just a small window cling (not a sticker). Just grab it and stick it up in the window corner or side window when you put your bike on your roof or rear rack.

It works not only when pulling up to your garage but the whole time you are driving. You only leave it up when moving so your don't get used to it being there all the time.









If I did it correctly I attached a file of what one of ours looks like. We developed it because my girlfriend AND my brother really smashed their bikes and racks and cars into things.. Cost to them $$$$$

Anyway if you want one available on amazon or ebay or at our website

*lookupdummy.com*

Cheers and safe riding.


----------



## LOOKUPDUMMY (Nov 9, 2017)

*Bike Rack Warning and Reminder*

Hey Justin
Hope you are still riding and still not smashing your bike up on your garage or anything else. We made a small little bike rack warning product just for your problem.







Anyway its just a little window cling to slap on your window when you have your bikes on your roof so you don't smash them up on your garage or anything else out there. 
We made it because my girlfriend and brother both did smash up their bikes on the garage (TWICE!) and on a fast food overhang.

Anyway reach out to me and I can send you a couple.

Lookupdummy.com


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Best solution: A light beam that detects your vehicle above a certain height, blue toothed to an electric buzzer that shocks your ass mounted within the drivers seat cushion.

Shark Tank here I come.


----------



## LOOKUPDUMMY (Nov 9, 2017)

*The best BIKE ROOF RACK REMINDER*



Jwind said:


> Long time bike rider. First time garage owner... Those of you with garages and roof racks, how do you remind yourself to not pull into the garage with bikes on the roof? So many people I know have done it.


I've been there, done that. TWICE... So we came up with the perfect bike roof rack reminder. I'll let a recent reviewer speak for our product, "Been there, done that. Drop my car loaded with 2 mountain bikes straight into a carport. Result: one ruined saddle and one bent seatpost. Looked around for a visual reminder, and found Look Up Dummy. Sticks well to windscreen, easy on, easy off. Very small price to pay for saving your bikes." lookupdummy.com


----------



## LOOKUPDUMMY (Nov 9, 2017)

Sounds like a great idea! Check out lookupdummy.com


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

LOOKUPDUMMY said:


> I've been there, done that. TWICE... So we came up with the perfect bike roof rack reminder. I'll let a recent reviewer speak for our product, "Been there, done that. Drop my car loaded with 2 mountain bikes straight into a carport. Result: one ruined saddle and one bent seatpost. Looked around for a visual reminder, and found Look Up Dummy. Sticks well to windscreen, easy on, easy off. Very small price to pay for saving your bikes." lookupdummy.com


Why not to use roof bike rack? Hitch racks are awesome in comparison..


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

pavlov0032 said:


> Why not to use roof bike rack? Hitch racks are awesome in comparison..


For you. Not everybody.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I seldom put my bikes on my Thule Sidearm racks which I have on both of my vehicles as I prefer my T2 hitch rack. Because of my infrequent use of the top rack, even though I don't park in my garage, I'm probably a good candidate for making the overhead mistake so I just patronized the lookupdummy site and bought a sticker.

Now, does anybody have a good reminder system to remind me to look at the new sticker I'll have on my window?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Try this, fill the garage with bikes( 10 or so), yard equipment, tools, parts, frames tires etc. No way the car is fitting in there. Your welcome.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

…tandem kayak, paddle boards, garage queen Wrangler…


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

When I had my Jetta wagon I had a roof rack. In the 5 years I've had the rack...I've never drove it into the garage...but I have had a couple close calls to where I almost forgot I had my bike on the roof.

When I got my GTI a few months ago...I got a hitch rack. I can pull the entire car with the bike on the rack into the garage.:cornut:


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

The only thing that "drives into" my garage (shop, really) is my Yamaha Sport/Tour or my 6 bicycles. I'd be more concerned with those low overhangs of a drive-thru or similar. Fortunately, fast food is NOT my cup o'tea.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

I started this thread 2 years ago. Eventually DID drive into my garage. No damage to bike. Just car. I decide that the best way to not drive into the garage was a hitch rack.


----------



## LOOKUPDUMMY (Nov 9, 2017)

*Rear bike rack*

We would love the convenience of a rear rack as well, and we even have a window cling reminder MIND YOU REAR in our lookupdummy.com product line. That said, as we drive back and forth from Boulder to Fruita, Moab, Santa Fe, St. George, UT, etc. we pity the bike owner that has their bike trashed by the black road slush or coated with half of a dirt road. Our ride up high and escape the worst.


Look Up Dummy!™ window clings are designed to be a constant visual reminder that your bike or gear is on the roof or rear rack. Simply:








Peel your cling off its backing when you get ready to drive off with toys on top!

Position your cling on your windshield where it will be a visual reminder, but smartly not block your vision. 

Return home and store your cling on its backing - ready to go for the next adventure! 

Repeat! 

Look Up Dummy!™  vinyl window clings do not use adhesive, so they can be removed and re-used again and again, leaving no mess on your windows. If they should get crumpled or dirty, just rinse and flatten! 
www.lookupdummy.com​


----------



## LOOKUPDUMMY (Nov 9, 2017)

e would love the convenience of a rear rack as well, and we even have a window cling reminder MIND YOU REAR in our lookupdummy.com product line. That said, as we drive back and forth from Boulder to Fruita, Moab, Santa Fe, St. George, UT, etc. we pity the bike owner that has their bike trashed by the black road slush or coated with half of a dirt road. Our ride up high and escape the worst. 

Look Up Dummy!™ window clings are designed to be a constant visual reminder that your bike or gear is on the roof or rear rack.


----------



## LOOKUPDUMMY (Nov 9, 2017)

We'd be interested to know if your lookupdummy window cling does it for you when it arrives. Look forward to your feedback! (I keep mine by my elbow on the side window until I need it when I have the bike up. When I get back, I just slap it back onto the side window. Has worked great.)


----------



## LOOKUPDUMMY (Nov 9, 2017)

We would love the convenience of a rear rack as well, and we even have a window cling reminder MIND YOU REAR in our lookupdummy.com product line. That said, as we drive back and forth from Boulder to Fruita, Moab, Santa Fe, St. George, UT, etc. we pity the bike owner that has their bike trashed by the black road slush or coated with half of a dirt road. Our ride up high and escape the worst. 

Look Up Dummy!™ window clings are designed to be a constant visual reminder that your bike or gear is on the roof or rear rack.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

LOOKUPDUMMY said:


> We would love the convenience of a rear rack as well, and we even have a window cling reminder MIND YOU REAR in our lookupdummy.com product line. That said, as we drive back and forth from Boulder to Fruita, Moab, Santa Fe, St. George, UT, etc. we pity the bike owner that has their bike trashed by the black road slush or coated with half of a dirt road. Our ride up high and escape the worst.
> 
> 
> Look Up Dummy!™ window clings are designed to be a constant visual reminder that your bike or gear is on the roof or rear rack. Simply:
> ...


It sucks when people advertise on here. Especially when they triple post. I pitty the folks that have to use a ****ing sticker to remember they have expensive bikes on top of their cars.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

I won't buy one cuz dummy is offensive and bullying. And I would never put bikes on the roof. But good luck. Gonna take a lot of fools to cover your mortgage with $2 stickers, dummy.


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

bamwa said:


> I won't buy one cuz dummy is offensive and bullying


If that offends you than I'd be curious to see the rest of your list of offensive things.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

bamwa said:


> I won't buy one cuz dummy is offensive and bullying....


Please, tell me you're joking.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

bamwa said:


> *I won't buy one cuz dummy is offensive* and bullying. And I would never put bikes on the roof. But good luck. Gonna take a lot of fools to cover your mortgage with $2 stickers, dummy.


I think it's obvious who is the offensive one is here.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> If that offends you than I'd be curious to see the rest of your list of offensive things.





Coal-Cracker said:


> Please, tell me you're joking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk





Cleared2land said:


> I think it's obvious who is the offensive one is here.


Easy boys, learn to take a joke.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Jwind said:


> It sucks when people advertise on here. Especially when they triple post. I pitty the folks that have to use a ****ing sticker to remember they have expensive bikes on top of their cars.


Hey he didn't triple post, he octoposted! He made that username to just hawk his wares in this thread ::eyeroll::

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

tfinator said:


> Easy boys, learn to take a joke.


I failed to see a joke here. Just an attitude with a helping of arrogance.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> I failed to see a joke here. Just an attitude with a helping of arrogance.


I can help with that. Stop looking in the mirror. There, problem solved.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't buy the ---for dummies books either. You guys?


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

tfinator said:


> Easy boys, learn to take a joke.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Terrible "joke" if that was really his intent.


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

bamwa said:


> I don't buy the ---for dummies books either. You guys?


Nope, I use a hitch rack. But I have had brain farts like all humans at some points throughout my life, like looking for my keys that I'm holding. Not above admitting that.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Thinking of starting a clothing line called " Hey Assholes, Buy My Clothes" Who want's in on that?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Personally I just find the decals comical. If I had a roof rack I would buy them just for laughs. We have all had brain farts, Im one of the worst (looking for something thats in my hand happens once a week). I dont park my vehicles in the garage since its small. Garage is reserved for my tools, bikes etc.

As for the clothing line, I would as long as its something that would make others laugh, even if its ar my expense. Always good to make others laugh.

"Dont take life too seriously, you'll never get out alive"

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> Nope, I use a hitch rack. But I have had brain farts like all humans at some points throughout my life, like looking for my keys that I'm holding. Not above admitting that.


Or talking on your cell phone as you're stressed out looking for it in your pocket thinking you just left it somewhere. Here's your sign.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> Nope, I use a hitch rack. But I have had brain farts like all humans at some points throughout my life, like looking for my keys that I'm holding. Not above admitting that.


Like looking for my cell phone while im talking to someone on it.

"Hey hold on, i can't find my phone"
?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

if I had a roof rack I would get some sort of flag and attach it to the garage door handle after loading the bike so that when the the door is raised it dangles down, or just put something in the middle so I have to get out and move it

all it takes is for one distraction right before pulling up to make you completely forget about the bikes


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> Terrible "joke" if that was really his intent.


Good or bad, if you can't see that was tongue in cheek then I don't know how you could ever get any joke.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Or talking on your cell phone as you're stressed out looking for it in your pocket thinking you just left it somewhere. Here's your sign.


I do this a lot.

I sometimes use Bluetooth so my phone's across the room and that is completely baffling.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Or talking on your cell phone as you're stressed out looking for it in your pocket thinking you just left it somewhere. Here's your sign.





LaloKera said:


> Like looking for my cell phone while im talking to someone on it.
> 
> "Hey hold on, i can't find my phone"
> ?


I see a market for a "Memory Training for Dummies" book.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

We got our current house because it has 2 separate garages. A one car and a three car. The three car is my hobby workshop, the one car is my girlfriend's hobby workshop. Our 3 cars are parked on the street.

Cars are dumb.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I occasionally used my roof rack at my old house. I kept a 2x4 in the garage and I laid it down across the entrance when I left so that I would see it and if I didn't I would feel the front tires hit it before the bikes got to the doorway. Now I park in the basement and it doesn't have a garage opener so I have to get out to unlock and open the door. Some of the trees on the driveway in the back have pretty low branches but seeing them I always stop and take the bikes off before driving around and if I didn't, they aren't big and would just scrape the bikes.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> Hitch rack!
> 
> With all the Bluetooth etc. tech these days they should make a device you put on your bike that's on the rack that will sound an alarm when something at its height is approaching.


Now that they've had the visual alert system running at 11 foot 8 for awhile... doesn't stop people from using the bridge as a can opener.

What we need is a system that automatically stops your car, then *****-slaps you for being a dufus.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

12 foot tall garage doors should do the trick.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

the one ring said:


> I see a market for a "Memory Training for Dummies" book.


LOL-How many minutes separated those two posts?


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> 12 foot tall garage doors should do the trick.


Indeed...


Trevor Ochmonek said:


> Bigger garage doors help with the at home issue, not so much when pulling through in-n-out. I drive an SUV anyways so hitch rack for me.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

J.B. Weld said:


> 12 foot tall garage doors should do the trick.


...and 12 foot bridges...


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Flamingtaco said:


> What we need is a system that automatically stops your car, then *****-slaps you for being a dufus.


Or a system that ***** slaps the doobie out of your hand exactly 30 min before you get home. #coloradoproblems

edit: the REAL point here is.......HEY DUDES, WE NEED A SYSTEM!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

bamwa said:


> Or a system that ***** slaps the doobie out of your hand exactly 30 min before you get home. #coloradoproblems


That's good!


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

bamwa said:


> edit: the REAL point here is.......HEY DUDES, WE NEED A SYSTEM!


A system that *****-slaps you to remind you to create a system?


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Now, does anybody have a good reminder system to remind me to look at the new sticker I'll have on my window?


That would be my problem too.

Even seeing the decal everyday would get so ingrained in my routine it would probably not become remarkable to be useful.

With my Yak crossbars & Rocketbox in use, I measure the height and write it on the side of the box on blue painters tape. I think it was 6'4" on my old suv and I'd see the clearance warnings in parking garages etc.... to know what I had memorized.

Were it me with the roof rack bike system, I'd install and long skinny mirror like 2 or 3 foot wide by 4" or 6 " at the top of the garage facia so I'd see the bike on the roof as I pulled up. I think I'd see that reflection to avoid a mishap.

I did hit a canopy once at motel and the bike front forks bent inward. The bike got generic chrome forks as replacement.

I'm happy with the Yak platform-tray thing I'm using now with either car. I don't miss lifting bikes to the roof but I understand we all need what works best for our cars or purposes.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

tfinator said:


> Good or bad, if you can't see that was tongue in cheek then I don't know how you could ever get any joke.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I think a lot of jokes, humor or off-handed remarks lose their luster or just don't play the same as the written word, email or posting when compared to conversation, tone of voice or expression. 
It's no big deal, just a sometimes cause of confusion.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

bachman1961 said:


> I think a lot of jokes, humor or off-handed remarks lose their luster or just don't play the same as the written word, email or posting when compared to conversation, tone of voice or expression.
> It's no big deal, just a sometimes cause of confusion.


I agree. It is a mountain biking board - so it's best to give people benefit of the doubt.

I was pointing out when people went out of their way to do otherwise.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

tfinator said:


> I agree. It is a mountain biking board - so it's best to give people benefit of the doubt.
> 
> I was pointing out when people went out of their way to do otherwise.


:thumbsup:

I admit, I was slightly perplexed.

If one thinks any decal is offensive and bullying, sure they wouldn't buy it ! Also, if they don't use roof mounts for the bikes, what's the point of having decals you don't need ?

A; Helping them with their mortgage.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

bachman1961 said:


> I admit, I was slightly perplexed.
> 
> If one thinks any decal is offensive and bullying, sure they wouldn't buy it ! Also, if they don't use roof mounts for the bikes, what's the point of having decals you don't need ?
> 
> A; Helping them with their mortgage.


"Hi, I'd like to place an order for one house-worth of stickers please"

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

tfinator said:


> "Hi, I'd like to place an order for one house-worth of stickers please"
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


The giving spirit is the best plan and nothing tops the generosity of denotations for things not needed !


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

bachman1961 said:


> The giving spirit is the best plan and nothing tops the generosity of denotations for things not needed !


Well, in that case I'll take a 3b2.5ba with an ocean view worth of stickers. Don't forget the attached garage 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Any new contributions? Not that there is anything wrong with it.:lol:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Yea, use a hitch rack, end of problem.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Just put a bunch of bikes up there. If one gets damaged, just grab another.


----------



## Rajflyboy (Jan 30, 2020)

If you ever need to tie something down to a vehicle go find these folks. They have talent.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

I am pretty sure the correct answer is to fill your garage with bikes, a small halfpipe, a gym and a project car so you can't park in it...

At least that is my plan when I build a new one in a few months.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ that's a good plan for not driving into your garage, but what about the drive-thru at Taco Bell?


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

John Kuhl said:


> Yea, use a hitch rack, end of problem.


I know someone who, even with a hitch rack, still wrecked their bike because they caught the rear wheel on the side of the garage door.

Make an idiot-proof device, and watch nature make a better idiot?

Personally I like the mirror idea. Install a mirror on the back wall, and make it so that it's painfully obvious when you pull in that you can SEE the car. It won't stop all such incidents, but it at least gives the bikes a fighting chance.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Lone Rager said:


> ^^^ that's a good plan for not driving into your garage, but what about the drive-thru at Taco Bell?


Pickup truck.


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> 12 foot tall garage doors should do the trick.


Sure, but...

When building my current home, I asked the builder for taller garage doors. He explained why that's not a good idea, and I realize that you were tongue in cheeking your response, but the stuff he told me was kinda shocking.

The price goes up 'a lot' for taller garage doors. The reasons are weight, opener size, and track grade. The weight goes up, naturally, which requires a bigger opener, and larger springs. Commercial doors are really expensive. A neighbor put in a really tall garage door for his RV, and yet put in a standard door next to it. The standard door was a fraction of the cost of the larger door. Crazy... Insane... Someone is making a lot of money due to that. It almost doesn't make sense. *shrug*


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I’m new to the forum and haven’t read this whole thread, but what I always used to do when using roof racks was throw the garage door remote in the trunk or the back seat (anywhere that’s out of reach from the drivers seat) so I wouldn’t be able to open the garage door without stopping and getting out of the car first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

It totally makes sense. In a nutshell “EVERYTHING” is more heavy duty and larger. Including framing it in.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

celswick said:


> I'm new to the forum and haven't read this whole thread


oh, you'll fit in just fine..


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

The garage is way too narrow for cars doors to open on both sides, so someone has to get out before we back it in.

_Edit: this post is not a suggestion to buy a narrower garage, or a wider car._


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

celswick said:


> I'm new to the forum and haven't read this whole thread





.WestCoastHucker. said:


> oh, you'll fit in just fine..


Perfect response.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> oh, you'll fit in just fine..


Nice to see this place has a sense of humor.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

it is easy to forget to leave bike on the roof. this is why I don't use roof rack. this is major drawback


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I never understood this. People fill their garages with junk they never use, while one of their biggest investments in life sit outside.


Car is not an investment. It lose value every mile you drive it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

celswick said:


> Nice to see this place has a sense of humor.


Here in General?

You ain't seen nothing yet. 

https://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Aren't vans great?? Bikes are inside where they are heated or air conditioned and happy!


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

How about a big batman sign on a garage saying
" Check for bikes on the roof ya muppet!"


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

As many have stated...solving the issue of NOT driving into garage will not fully address the problem.

Case in point, back in late 90's I had a full-sized 4X4 Chevy Tahoe. It was great for family ski trips, towing my boat, etc. I also had a Thule roof rack for ski's, bikes, etc. 

I'm 6'4" so when I put my XL framed bike on the roof of that big truck it was WAAAAY up there. I actually took out a tape measure to get the height before taking a 4hr trip to Maine on 4th of July week. I was afraid some of the Maine back roads with RR bridges would be a problem. We packed up and headed out....first stop was 1 mile into town to hit the same ATM I use every week. Never thought about it but there's a small overhang and CRUNCH! I wiped out the bike.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Vader said:


> Car is not an investment. It lose value every mile you drive it.


I think you missed the memo. Everything is an investment now; bikes, wheels, droppers, any upgrades, apparel, even food items. I invested in a BK Whopper just yesterday. It paid a dividend this morning.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lone Rager said:


> I think you missed the memo. Everything is an investment now; bikes, wheels, droppers, any upgrades, apparel, even food items. I invested in a BK Whopper just yesterday. It paid a dividend this morning.


I was doing alright until I got to the end of that. 🤮🤢


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Picard said:


> it is easy to forget to leave bike on the roof. this is why I don't use roof rack. this is major drawback


I can tell you're one of the best posters here. There's so much foresight and sober understanding of the id in this post. 100% agree.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Sock?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

+1 for having enough bikes to keep your vehicle out of garage...

N+1 

FYI - I have four whips 

Plus, 2x kids bikes

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

I would move garage door remote to the glove box, so I had to remember I moved it, then with Homelink I woul put a rubber band over the button so when pressing I would remember. Now I just have it in the back of the truck.

Steve


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Bump*

Any new ideas?


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

StumpyR said:


> Make an idiot-proof device, and watch nature make a better idiot?
> .


Never underestimate the talents of a sufficiently motivated idiot.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Cars belong in the driveway


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> *Bump*
> 
> Any new ideas?


 If you mount the bike rack to the hood of your truck...


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

ghettocruiser said:


> _Edit: this post is not a suggestion to buy a narrower garage, or a wider car._


Buy a taller garage _and_ a lower car.


----------



## Rajflyboy (Jan 30, 2020)

Get a hitch rack


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> *Bump*


Har! Good one.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Don’t get take-out margaritas on the way home from a ride.


----------

